# Audi S3 Sportback Clubsport by MTM



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Motoren Technik Mayer from Wettstetten, Germany, has released the first photos of its 380-bhp S3 Sportback Clubsport. As with the previous S3 Clubsport, MTM's engine conversion raises power to 380 bhp and 460 Nm. The full Clubsport package also oincludes 19-inch MTM "bimoto" alloys in titanium finish, MTM's 8-piston Brembo brake system and paintwork on request (roof, front-/ rear diffusor and mirrors). 
* Full Story *


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: Audi S3 Sportback Clubsport by MTM ([email protected])*

That car is DOPE!!! Throw some dark tint all around and it's PERFECT!!















Link doesn't seem to be working for me at the moment.


----------



## BalloFruit (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

George missed a colon in the link -- http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

US tails?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

would cost more then the RS3... but would pass it up. haha.
those brembos would stop the world from moving... ever again.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_US tails?

US headlights also. Very very odd???


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

^ Seriously
I know some Eurospec owners like to trade parts with us North American guys but the NA headlights with the awful orange markers is


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (bkmintie)*

Even the license plate bracket is US/NA Spec.


----------

